# 130,000 construction jobs in Australia to be created



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

07 February 2013 

130,000 construction jobs in Australia to be created

An official government report has predicted that 131,200 jobs in various parts of the construction industry will be created in Australia over the next five years.




Employment in the construction industry in Australia is expected to grow by 12.6% in the next five years.


Much of the discussion regarding the state of Australia's employment market has rested on the mining industry which has staved off recession in Australia while much of the world struggles. However, with the much publicised 'mining boom' beginning to slow, there has been some concern on the impact this will have on Australian employment.

The Australian Department of Education, Employment and Workplace Relations' latest report however, claims that over 100,000 jobs in the mining industry will be created in the next five years.

Yet it is the construction industry that is set to grow the most, with the report predicting 131,200 jobs will be created across the residential, commercial and civil sectors of the industry.

The report, titled Aussie Jobs Looking Back Looking Forward, also added the overall number of people in employment across the country had increased by over 900,000 to over 11.5 million. While the rapid growth in the construction industry is only predicted, mining, professional, scientific and technical industries as well as health and education grew strong in the five years to November 2012.

The construction industry recorded a modest 3.3% growth - 31,500 - in the same period but that rate is expected to almost quadruple in the next five years, with a 12.6% growth expected.


----------

